# Any Ladies on a Tarmac?



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Tarmac vs. Amira-
Shopping for a new ride for the lady in my life.
She sat on a 2014 Tarmac 52c and said "this is the bike I want"..
So the question is, what exactly does a women specific Amira have to offer the ladies that a Tarmac doesn't?

Would love to hear from the ladies on this one-

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Tarmac vs. Amira-
> Shopping for a new ride for the lady in my life.
> She sat on a 2014 Tarmac 52c and said "this is the bike I want"..
> So the question is, what exactly does a women specific Amira have to offer the ladies that a Tarmac doesn't?
> ...



I don't think there's much that makes the Amira, "women's specific" other than perhaps the saddle. There are differences in terms of geometry which will effect how the bike handles, but having a faster handling or slower handling bike isn't really a gender dependent thing.... and if she fits fine on the 52 Tarmac, than the geometry is probably pretty good. Comparing the dimensions between a 52 tarmac and 51 Amira, the dimensions are really similar, except for the reach and top-tube length... but if it fits her, it fits her.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

One of my friends rides an Allez. She loves it. Same geometry as the Tarmac.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm riding a 2014 SW Tarmac, so I'm kind of in favor of getting her one too. 
Two of her girl friends race. One is on a SW Amira, the other is on a Ruby Pro, both love their bikes, so I thought I should look into the Women Specific thing. I don't see any benefit other than smaller frame sizes. Looks like Mandy is getting a Tarmac, lucky girl!

Thanks!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife has ridden and raced S-works Tarmacs for years. No issues. 

She rides a 49, with a 90mm stem, a setback seat post, and is 5' 2". 

Get the one that fits the best, but don't be afraid of a Tarmac, they're great bikes.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

If she said, "this is the bike I want", look no further.

There are two theories on how to argue with a woman. Neither of them works.

Seems she is lucky in more ways than one.


----------

